# Robert Duvall



## LRG

Robert Duvall was in my restaurant eating breakfest yesterday morning.

It was a great a honor to have an Icon as such in Wharton eating huevos rancheros.

He was as a Tom Hagan or lawyer out of civil action.

What an honor


----------



## Blake Bowden

That's cool! He's a great actor.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Gotta love it.


----------



## LRG

Big bada boom

He was very well reserved and hung around for a good 1.5 hours.
I refused to bother him, but from where he was sitting he had a constant line of sight with this old house. That house is owned by Ramsey which created the wardrobe for Lonesome Dove. Poetic
He was down for a ceremony in honor of Horton Foote.


----------



## jonesvilletexas

He's the best.


----------



## nick1368

Too cool.


----------



## david918

Y'all all come to our BB-Q cookoff in July and I'm sure bro Robert would serve all  of the Mason's of Texas Forum celebrities


----------



## LRG

That would be great.
Speaking of barbque, Wharton county cook off next weekend Bros Brandon, John and myself will be cooking starting on friday. We will have drinks, crawfish etc on friday night with some fellowship, so try and come out. We ar the Bailed out cookers.


----------



## RJS

That is so cool!


----------

